# Audi TT Mk2 Front & Rear Jacking Points (pics)



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Just thought this may be of interest to anyone needing to 'jack up' their TT with other than the standard jack.

"Pictures are from Audi TT Mk2 Intro at the VW-Audi Training Center"

From the service guide:

Floor jack
Always use a suitable rubber or wooden block between the jack and the vehicle. A floor jack must be attached only at the mounting points depicted in the illustration.

Do not lift the vehicle at the engine oil pan, transmission, or on front or rear axles as serious damage may result.

Rear Jacking Points









Front Jacking Points


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Geat info.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers, I've not had mine up on ramps personally yet.


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Might come in handy for those wanting to paint their brake calipers or deal with those 'rusty wheel hubs'


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent info.

Just wondering if anyone knows how my side sills will affect the Jack Points (if at all?)

also - what can be done to treat the hubs from rusting.

Im doing the Calipers tomorrow.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> Excellent info.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how my side sills will affect the Jack Points (if at all?)
> 
> ...


Just a quick question (dont want to hijack the thread) - Can you retro fit those side sills?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> Excellent info.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how my side sills will affect the Jack Points (if at all?)
> 
> ...


When I painted the calipers I gave the hubs a couple of coats of Japlac too. Seems to be OK so far.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Good to know for the alloy wheel cleaning day!


----------

